# leds luz negra



## andalaosa (Dic 19, 2006)

hola, es mi primer pregunta desde que me registre

mi problema es el siguiente
me estoy armando una especie de boliche casero en mi habitacion y me estoy construyendo un par de cosas yo solo
ya me consegui un flash estroboscopico, la bola de espejos, un sistema de luces audioritmicas
y hoy me acabo de enterar de que existen estos leds

mi problema es que no conosco nada de ellos y por esos necesito algunas especificaciones de los mismos para poder probarlos

necesitaria saber:
voltage necesario:
resistencia necesaria para conectarlos a 220V y 9V:
vida util:

y una pregunta mas que nada teorica: necesito saber si este tipo de luz rebota en un espejo ya que estos leds son algo asi como muy direccionales entonces pense en algun que otro espejo pequeño para cubrir mas superficie



desde ya agradesco mucho la ayuda


----------



## strakk82 (Dic 19, 2006)

Hola, supongo que hablas de los led de luz ultravioleta tipo a la luz que emiten los fluorescentes que se usan para verificar los billetes... No conozco muy bien las especificaciones pero creo que la luz que puedan sacar es bastante inferior a unos buenos fluorescentes. Yo incluso he visto mecheros que incorporan este tipo de leds y de otros colores, y la verdad es que sacan bastante luz pero de ahi a iluminar un cuarto, supongo que tendrás que montarte una buena infraestructura y conectar bastantes. En cuanto a lo de los espejos yo creo que si que rebotan.


----------



## fran_14 (Nov 28, 2007)

hola mira yo en mi pieza tengo algo asi!
bastamte audio e iluminacion!
y uno de mis proyectos q mas me impacta, consta en dos barras de led de 5 led altobrillo blancos en la parte superior de un lado de la pieza , y en frente otro conjunto de 5 led alto brillo azules!ambos concetados a los parlantes!uno a cada uno!1
se logra un eefcto terrible por asi decirlo!
perfectamente ilumina una pieza q no es nada chica!
es como un estrobo!
espero ayudarte
saludos
franco


----------



## rfandres (Sep 3, 2009)

existen los focos de luz negra mas sencillo.

suerte con el boliche....


----------



## Eira Alegria Ponce Jurado (Sep 3, 2009)

la mejor solocion es ke colokes unos leds de color turquesa o de los ke cambian de color simpre procura resistencias de 200 ohms  y un consejo los led colocalos  de una manera en la cual puedas cambiarlos facilmente para ke tu dependiendo la ocacion elijas un color se gun tu estado de animo


----------

